# ear piercing



## ShelbyLee

Me and OH have talked about getting LO's ears pierced..

how old was you lo when you got her ears pierced? 

or when do you plan on getting them pierced? 

or why not?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Leah_xx

i wanna get gracelynns ears pierce but everyone tells me to wait till she is old enough to tell me if she wants to or not...
its entirley up to you though hun


----------



## annawrigley

If I had a girl i wouldnt, its unnecessary pain for a baby who doesnt understand and she might not even want them pierced when she's older. I'd wait until she can ask for them herself and understands how to keep them clean etc :flower:


----------



## hurryupsept

hey, the only thing id say with LO's and piercings is it is so easy for them to get caught, my friends little girl caught hers and really hurt her ear! .. its just something to think about! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I have a boy, but if he ever wanted to get his ears pierced, I'd allow him too but he'd have to be a lot older and he'd have to want it. I wouldn't get a babies ears pierced though, I don't really agree with it. I had my ears pierced when I was a baby and I tore one of my earlobes because I was so little and got it caught in something, so that's one of the main reasons, I wouldn't want her having to go through what I did :flower:


----------



## aob1013

Think ear piercing on a baby really doesn't look good. Also, you are doing it without their consent, it's cosmetic. Babies don't need their ears pierced, they are not mini adults and they don't need to be decorated. You baby is gorgeous just the way she is.


----------



## rainbows_x

I, personally would never pierce my daughters ears, she is too young to even know & I couldn't put her though pain!
If she comes to me and asks when she is older & fully knows what is involved then she can.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I had my ears pierced when i was three months old..
i never had any problems with them.. they never grew back and i was too young to remember the pain..

Shiah is too young to pull right now and we thought that it would be easiest to do it young.. but I hate to see her cry in pain, like the screening when they poked her foot..


----------



## GraceBx

Personally, Id wait until shes old enough to ask herself


----------



## annawrigley

If you dont like to see her in pain, dont do it! :D Seriously, its not necessarily easier to get it out the way when they're young. Its not like its agonisingly painful, but it probably would be for a baby. I was about 11ish when I had mine done and it was just like someone nipping my ear. Before I got them done my mum nipped my ears (hard with her nails) to show me what it would feel like. I decided that was fine, and it was fine. No trauma. Getting them done as a baby takes away from the excitement of getting them done when they're older. I dont feel I missed out on having unpierced ears the first 11 years of my life and it was really exciting getting my ears pierced and buying earrings with my pocket money and twisting them and cleaning them and everything... More trouble than its worth IMO x


----------



## Kimmer

I'm not getting my daughters done. I don't like how it looks, it's not beneficial in any way.. plus who am I to decide to put holes in my daughter when she can't give her opinion either way? 

I am going to wait until she's old enough to ask for them to be done.


----------



## leoniebabey

i have a little boy so its not something i'd eprsonally think about doing of course if he's older and asks then ill allow him. 
IMO it's just very wrong for LO's to have periced ears people may not agree with my opinion but thats fine. Why do you need her to go through uneccasary pain? so you can show off her ears. It's wrong on all levels. 
wait till she's old enough to ask and when you know that she'll be able to look after them.


----------



## AppleBlossom

There is no need whatsoever to get a baby's ears pierced imo. It's purely cosmetic and unecessary pain to inflict on such a small child. I would wait until they are old enough to choose whether they want them doing or not :)


----------



## stephx

I would wait till she can ask for them done :flower: how do you know if she even wants pierced ears? and I think it's nicer for them to look forward to it and have all the excitement :)
X


----------



## Embo

I'd never have my daughters ears pierced until she was old enough to tell me she wanted it and understand it was going to hurt and she had to keep them clean herself! It's purely cosmetic and babies don't need it doing. Inflicting pain on them when isn't needed is unfair!


----------



## rjb

They can pull at them as they get older and stretch their lobes, and also the earrings can fall our and she could choke on them,
I really wanna pierce her ears but my dad (who is a doctor) gave me those reasons.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

my friend got her daughters ears pierced at 3 months. she is now 9 months and has never had any problems with them. she said she cried for 10 seconds after and that was it. im personally not against it but im waiting until she asks for them to get them done


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

We're waiting until she asks to have them done. It's her body after all :)

xoxox


----------



## KiansMummy

If i had a little girl i would personally wait till shes old enough to be able to look after them herself and asks to get them done, i think its unnesesary sp? for a baby to have holes in her ears just so you can show her ears off


----------



## Jellyt

I really think it's unnesessary. I wouldn't inflict pain on a child for cosmetic reasons. If she comes to me and asks to have them done then i'll allow it. She's pulling on her ear at the moment because her tooth is coming through so if I had gotten them done, she'd have pulled one of them out I reckon :(. I had mine done when I was about 7 and I remember feeling really grown up looking after them.


----------



## laura1991

I was 8 when I had mine done, I had then done for my birthday and was soo excited, I want lily to be able to ask but also understand that see has to take care of them and clean them so they dont get infected, it would be her responsiblity. I wouldnt want to cause lily pain now and id be worried theyd get infected or caught and it would hurt her


----------



## lily123

Dear god, not another one of these threads :haha:



aob1013 said:


> Think ear piercing on a baby really doesn't look good. Also, you are doing it without their consent, it's cosmetic. Babies don't need their ears pierced, they are not mini adults and they don't need to be decorated. You baby is gorgeous just the way she is.

^^THIS!! I would never have my daughters ears pierced, when she's old enough to ask for them and understand how to clean them then she can get them done.
Babies don't care if they have pierced ears or not, so why do it? Just unnecessary pain if you ask me.

x


----------



## Mellie1988

My DD is now 3, my neice (who is also 3) has just gotten her ears pierced, Grace has asked if she can have hers done aswell, and even though she has asked, i've said no....I don't think she is old enough still to understand that it will hurt, that you have to take care of them, by twisting the earring every day(?) for 6 weeks and cleaning them etc...

Plus, what if it got infected? Just unnecessary I think :)


----------



## pansylove

oh god please dont pierce your babies ears thats awful !!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Surprised this hasnt turned nasty yet... (these kind of threads do, I'm sure you'll agree!)

But, IMO she's your baby and if your willing to put her through pain she don't have to go through, take the risk of infection, watch her every move when she get's to the pulling and tugging stage, and take care of them for 6 week's, go for it.

That's all I have to say.

EDIT: I realised this sounds really bitchy, that wasnt my intention, it's just my opinion!


----------



## v2007

Nope, never. 

Its awful and why inflict pain on your own offspring just because it looks pretty.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

You will get many mixed views on this as some people are dead set against piercing a childs ears ... it's just one of those things.

I won't tell you to get them done or not too, it's not my place.

However, you just have to remember, at any given point in your childs life, getting a piercing will still hurt. It will still need to be cleaned. It can still go wrong. It can still fall out. While she may have them done at one point, that doesn't mean she will always want them done etc.
You, as a parent, have to decide do you feel it would be easier to keep on top of everything now or when she is older.

There's nothing else too it.


----------



## x__amour

I too am surprised this thread hasn't turned nasty but I agree with Amy. ^
I myself have very mixed feelings on ear piercings. I don't think parents that pierce their LO's ears at a young age are bad parents or anything like that whatsoever. A lot of people tell me to pierce Tori's ears when she turns 4 months (minimum age here) that way I can take care of them every single day and she won't mess with them like if she was 1 or 2 but I don't think I'm going that route. I think when Tori asks to get her ears pierced, understands that there is pain involved and they have to be taken care of every day will I let her. Sometimes I wish my ears pierced when I was younger because I was such a wimp, I didn't get them pierced until I was 12 but yeah. I think when Tori FULLY understands what's involved with them THEN she can get them pierced. And if that's at 4, then it's at 4. Or if it's 17, then it's 17. Shelby, it's really up to you hon. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

I think everyone else pretty much summed up how I feel. Only /you/ can truly decide if it's for you or not. I'm with Amy, it isn't my place to tell you what to do.

However (and in my opinion), if and when I have a daughter, I'd rather wait for her to show the interest in getting her ears pierced so I could make a special and fun day out of it (ie: going to lunch, going shopping, then getting them done). I feel it isn't my place to alter my LO's body without her consent, and this is coming from someone with a tattoo and multiple piercings, so obviously I have nothing against them itself. Also, I'd never get any baby's ears done by anyone that uses the guns and would only see a reputable piercer... and from what I've been told, no reputable place will pierce an infant's ears (at least the ones around here). Good luck! :flower:

PS: Your baby girl is gorgeous!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have my daughters ears pierced. She was just over 8 weeks.
She didn't cry or even make a face. She never pulls on them she doesn't even touch them.
I had mine done at a very early age as well.
its your baby and it all up to you.
If it was that bad it would be against the law.
But its all up to you.


----------



## we can't wait

oh goodness. i've seen these threads turn nasty FAST!
I, personally, don't see anything wrong with it. If you do it when they are younger, they don't pull at them and mess with them. It's really not too dramatic.
It's your choice. My sisters chose to have their daughters pierced-- and all of them handled it well. It's a very personal decision. Don't let anyone on this forum make it for you.
Good luck, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I personally wouldn't. I'll wait until she asks and decide then whether she's old enough. I was 8 and I was able to clean them myself etc. A LO where I work had hers done, she'd cry alot because her hair got tangled in them, she would catch them and they did get infected at one point, and she was three. So that put me off even more xx


----------



## Neferet

If I had a baby girl, I definitely wouldn't get her ears pierced until she was old enough to ask for herself. IMO it's putting the baby through unnecessary pain, which seems kind of cruel to me.


----------



## shelx

i wont be. no matter how 'cute' it looks. like seriously whats the point?


----------



## mum2beagain

my dd has her ears pireced she had them done at 16weeks after her 3rd jabs she didnt even make a fuss she has never pulled at them she wore earings all the time for the first 2 years now she wears themwhen she asks to shes a nursery in the week 3hrs a day so i dont put them in incase someone else catches them i think if itssomething u want to do then go for it you will get mixed responces not just on here but inb every day life to my mum was sooo against it and my sisters agreed with her now they all say that it really suits keira and that they like it xx


----------



## May.Baby.x

I had madams done at about 8weeks i think. She sobbed for all of a second and that was that. She was to young to even relise they were there so didnt and has never touched, messed about with them, and they were easy for me to clean and look after.
I had mine done when i was 6wks, and have never had any problems with my ears at all.

Its upto you whether you decide to have LO's pierced or not, all i would advise is either do it now, or wait a VERY long time. I wouldnt advise having them pierced around 1-6, as i know alot of LO's that screamed there heads off and then wouldnt let their mothers near there ears to clean them/change the earings, as they always associated them with pain. x


----------



## leoniebabey

To those that did, did u feel bad when LOS got jabs? Its just the same only uncesary.


----------



## annawrigley

Another point I always bring up on these threads is... should I get Noah's ear pierced? I mean... it might look cute (although it wouldn't) and he might want it doing when he's older so I'm just saving him the trouble really??

Thing is i don't KNOW he will want it done when he's older, neither do mums of girls. Alot of girls dont like or want their ears pierced so it seems a bit mean to me to take that choice away.


----------



## May.Baby.x

I do hope that this thread doesnt turn nasty... Everyones opinion is valid for their own child right. I mean if anyone chooses not to pierce their childs ears thats fine, and same if they do. :)


----------



## AriannasMama

I am waiting until she can ask for it, she sometimes rubs her ears on accident when shes tired (she usually rubs her eyes but misses sometimes) and she could easily rip them out.


----------



## fifie123

I wouldn't my dd is 8 months old and she tugs on her ears and if she had studs in them she would have pulled them right out...they probally wouldn't be comfortable when baby's sleeping anyway in my opinion , x


----------



## leoniebabey

its just my oppinion but why do people think it looks 'cute' ?
do you go round and show them off ?
i just genuinly dont get why yoou would harm your LO's all for the sake of fashion.


----------



## Sarah10

No i wouldn't, its bad enough when he screams with his jabs which are for a good reason, IMO piercings aren't.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Not causing arguements with Anna but another view point. I had each lobe peirced twice. One set at under 1 year, the other at 12ish.
I never asked for the ones at under 1 year and begged for the latter.

In the end I hated the latter ones, took them out and they completely closed. I love the ones I never asked for.

My point is, just because someone asks for it when they are older doesn't mean they really want it. It works either way.


----------



## lizardbreath

I got Jaymees done at 10 months , Where im from they wont do them til they are 6 months at least , because their immune systems are more likley to reject it. I dont regret getting her ears done , and it didnt cause her Pain we bought Emla Gel which completely numbs your skin, (even made my fingers Numb lol ) If this baby is a Girl she will also get her Ears done. I had mine done as a child and I dont hate my parents for it , Infact I think its a good thing to get them done when you can take care of them Rather then letting LO take care of them when they get older


----------



## midwestbelle

leoniebabey said:


> its just my oppinion but why do people think it looks 'cute' ?
> do you go round and show them off ?
> i just genuinly dont get why yoou would harm your LO's all for the sake of fashion.

I totally agree.
If I ever have a girl, I won't let her get her ears pierced until she is old enough to make the decision and take care of them, and it will be when she is a certain age and maturity level.


----------



## annawrigley

rubixcyoob. said:


> Not causing arguements with Anna but another view point. I had each lobe peirced twice. One set at under 1 year, the other at 12ish.
> I never asked for the ones at under 1 year and begged for the latter.
> 
> In the end I hated the latter ones, took them out and they completely closed. I love the ones I never asked for.
> 
> My point is, just because someone asks for it when they are older doesn't mean they really want it. It works either way.

Thats a good point, I had mine done at 11 or 12ish, by 14 I decided earrings didnt suit me so let them close up. Now i want them pierced again so I'm thinking of having them done again :lol: For a while when they started to close up i'd just stick an earring through it until I heard a pop (nice)


----------



## annawrigley

lizardbreath said:


> I got Jaymees done at 10 months , Where im from they wont do them til they are 6 months at least , because their immune systems are more likley to reject it. I dont regret getting her ears done , and it didnt cause her Pain we bought Emla Gel which completely numbs your skin, (even made my fingers Numb lol ) If this baby is a Girl she will also get her Ears done. I had mine done as a child and I dont hate my parents for it , I*nfact I think its a good thing to get them done when you can take care of them Rather then letting LO take care of them when they get older*

But I *enjoyed* taking care of them. It was all part of the excitement, and responsibility. I didnt see it as a chore and i dont think my mum would have saved me anything by having them done as a baby


----------



## bbyno1

OH wants to pierce Aliyahs ears. I really don't so we decided not to.
I don't think its fair to go and put her through pain for something we want that she might not x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

No, I would NEVER pierce them! I think it's cruel. Your child can make the decission when they are a bit older. 
Also it looks REALLY tacky and chavvy. I don't think how people can think it's cute at all.


----------



## xgem27x

Some people like it, some people don't, so you won't please everyone! But as her parents, if you want to pierce her ears than that is your decision, and you will be the ones who have to deal with her afterwards, not only when they are healing but in years to come if she turns round and says she doesn't like them! 

It might just be because I have quite a few piercings and don't see piercings as a big deal - but its only a few studs in her ears, I'm sure she's not gonna turn around and hate you for it when shes older! 

I had my ears pierced when I was about 3 and I had been asking my mum about it lots because I had friends with their ears pierced and wanted to wear the cute little teddy bear studs and the dolfin studs... never wore hoops or dangleys though, thats just too much and not really safe on a tot who could tug on them! xxxx


----------



## MissRhead

I'd never have my LOs ears pierced ever! I cried when he had his jabs! I had mine done as a baby banged it, it then got infected and got stuck in my ear! Personaly I don't like the thought of a piece of metal through my babys ear! Just my opinion xx


----------



## 17thy

I dont think ANYONE should be doing any judging, or telling anyone else what they should or shouldn't be doing with their own daughter.

Me personally, me and my husband have decided that we're going to get our daughters ears pierced soon. We're going to ask her pediatrician when we should, and get them to pierce them with a needle, rather than a piercing gun.

The only thing I can suggest is that you get your pediatrician to do it, rather than getting them done with a piercing gun because piercing guns are unsterile, and the loud popping is frightening to them. Ear piercing itself barely hurts because the earlobe is all fat, and not cartiledge.


----------



## annawrigley

Paediatricians pierce babies' ears? :huh:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

annawrigley said:


> Paediatricians pierce babies' ears? :huh:

I don't think they do in England but I have heard of it in other Countries.
I was 4 weeks old when I had mine done with a needle :cry: my SIL got them done the minute she was born (she was born in Jordan) and they took my sil to be checked, pierced her ears then handed her to my MIL. My 2 year old did have hers done at 1 years old by a friend of mine who took her into town and did it as a surprise :growlmad: I took them out in the end as I didn't like the look of them, wouldn't judge anyone who did it though as its each to their own. Only you can decide what you want to do hun


----------



## xgem27x

annawrigley said:


> Paediatricians pierce babies' ears? :huh:

I had mine done at the doctors when I was 3, but that was 15 years ago, so don't know if they still do it! ...even then it was done with a staple gun thingy, so god knows why my mum couldn't of just taken me to Claires!! :dohh:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Yazz_n_bump said:


> No, I would NEVER pierce them! I think it's cruel. Your child can make the decission when they are a bit older.
> *Also it looks REALLY tacky and chavvy.* I don't think how people can think it's cute at all.



Ehm, that can be really harsh and judgemental on people who have pierced their childrens ears or whose parents pierced their ears.
Word things carefully or not at all. Very cruel saying that.

My parents were not tacky or chavy and I had my ears pierced. I never becam tacky or chavy. Instead I was a big emo :rofl:

But yeah ... harsh.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I have a boy but if I ever had a girl she would not have her ears pierced until she was at an age to make the descion herself. Why would I inflict pain on my child and put holes in her ears without her consent.

Also from a medical point of view piercing young babies ears can be dangerous. When babies are born they have primative immune systems. Which means their immune system is not fully developed and wont be until 6 months of age. Consequently putting a foreign object into a young babies ears Is putting a primitive immune system under unessicary strain. This would therefore increase the risk of infection as the body may struggle to combat any germs that enter the wound. People may say " My babies ears were pierced and they were fine" but I find that agrument absurd. Having had an infected piercing that was extremely painful to remove I am not willing to take that risk. Because again that would mean my baby would be experiencing unessicary pain that I caused as a result of my actions I.e. Getting their ears pierced in the first place. In addition some babies may be allergic to the metal etc and it may not be immediately obvious. My friend had her babies ears pierced. When the little girl began to speak she told her Kim her ears were itching a sore. It turns out she was allergic to the piercing but it was so slight that it would just cause discomfort and irritation. The mother had thought she was just playing with them when her daughter was touching the ear. But she was actually itching them. So the poor child was in discomfort but couldn't express it.

With all this in mind I stuggle to understand the reasoning behind piercing babies ears. Although I accept that some people do do it and that's up to them.
Xx


----------



## SophieGrace

We are waiting till shes old enough to make her own mind up xx :flower:


----------



## xgem27x

rubixcyoob. said:


> Yazz_n_bump said:
> 
> 
> No, I would NEVER pierce them! I think it's cruel. Your child can make the decission when they are a bit older.
> *Also it looks REALLY tacky and chavvy.* I don't think how people can think it's cute at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm, that can be really harsh and judgemental on people who have pierced their childrens ears or whose parents pierced their ears.
> Word things carefully or not at all. Very cruel saying that.
> *
> My parents were not tacky or chavy and I had my ears pierced. I never becam tacky or chavy. Instead I was a big emo *
> 
> But yeah ... harsh.Click to expand...

I never looked chavvy either, and now my ears I got pierced when I was 3 are stretched to 8mm! Hahah oh the emo days! xx


----------



## newmommy23

I never had my ears pierced until I was 16 when I asked for them...now they're stretched lol. Molly won't be getting her ears pierced either until she asks and can take care of them...just my personal opinion! To each their own of course...


----------



## BryleeandMe

my mom got my ears pierced when i was 4 months old.


----------

